# CPE Bach keyboard - what instrument



## teotym (Jul 3, 2015)

For what instrument were originally written works from this boxset:

https://www.amazon.com/C-P-Bach-Complete-Works-Piano/dp/B00IGJP0Q6

?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

On wikipedia it says his favored instrument was the clavichord. Miklós Spányi has also recorded the collected keyboard sonatas (on clavichord) as well as keyboard concertos on BIS records. I heard the one you linked to on spotify while painting the kitchen one weekend a while ago. CPE Bach is an underrated composer I think.


----------



## teotym (Jul 3, 2015)

What a pity - great collection played on wrong instrument


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hehe. I don't mind, I think she does a great job. It's a fantastic achievement


----------



## teotym (Jul 3, 2015)

And she could look to Wikipedia before recording


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

You can play CPE Bach's sonatas, fantasias, rondos, and other works on any instrument that will accommodate them, as long as they sound good. He was the clavichord king however, and he wrote them for a sort of clavichord that very few people in this world have something even close to. There are plenty of recordings of various works of his by dedicated players of this instrument, and some are quite nice. But I have heard some of his sonata sets on harpsichord, fortepiano, and modern piano, like in your linked recording. Bottom line is, is it played musically and is the instrument good enough for allowing you to do what you have to do? When it comes down to clavichords, it's a fussier situation, because the musical possibilities of a given instrument is very distinct.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Are there any specific clavichord markings? (Vibrato maybe)
Are there any dynamic markings? 
Do any really work more naturally with more than one keyboard?

And what about the keyboard concertos?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

My favorite keyboard for some of CPE's concertos is the tangent piano. The sound is like a cross between a harpsichord and a celesta. Pointed and bell like. Listen:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

^Yes I enjoy those Spanyi recordings of various concerti on the tangent piano. Not something we typically get to hear, and quite interesting timbre. Clavichord piano hybrid is the essence of it: like a clavichord, tangents rather than hammers though it lacks the special _bebung_ feature of the clavichord.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

C.P.E. Bach doesn't sound right on the modern piano, too heavy. The dynamics of his music need a lighter but strongly contrasted keyboard like an early fortepiano or harpsichord or clavichord (his personal favorite).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

teotym said:


> What a pity - great collection played on wrong instrument


Your ideal instrument would be?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Maybe the op wants a HIP performance.


----------

